# Weicher Zeilenumbruch?



## Sandera (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es in Java eine Zeichenkombination für einen "weichen" Zeilenumbruch, also ein Zeichenumbruch der normalerweise zustande kommt, wenn man Shift+Enter drückt? Mit \n gibt's ja einen normalen Zeilenumbruch.
Hintergrund ist, dass ich mit dem SaxParser eine XML-Datei erstelle und in dieser brauche ich einen weichen Zeilenumbruch. In dieser XML-Datei wird solch ein Zeilenumbruch normalerweise durch "& # x 2 0 2 8 ;" dargestellt. Wenn ich dies allerdings direkt in meinen String in Java eingebe wird das &-Zeichen beim Parsen durch ein & ersetzt, so dass ich am Ende ein "& # x 2 0 2 8 ;" hab und das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. Daher dachte ich, dass wohl einfacher wäre direkt ein Zeichen in Java zu finden, welches der SaxParser durch   ersetzt, also ein "weicher" Zeilenumbruch.
Habt Ihr eine Idee? Oder ansonsten eine Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass das &-Zeichen zum & wird?

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2008)

> gibt es in Java eine Zeichenkombination für einen "weichen" Zeilenumbruch, also ein Zeichenumbruch der normalerweise zustande kommt, wenn man Shift+Enter drückt?


Programmierung != Textverarbeitung
Wtf soll ein 'weicher Umbruch' in einer XML Datei sein?


----------



## tfa (10. Mai 2008)

Der "weiche Umbruch" ist das Unicode-Zeichen 2028h (Line Separator).
Normalerweise sollte der Parser * * (XML) umsetzen in *\u2028* (Java).
Wenn er das nicht macht, ist wohl der Parser kaputt.


----------

